# Internet access for laptop



## goz (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi,

I'm new to this forum 

My father in law has moved to Cyprus and wants to link his new laptop to the internet.
Whats options exist there for mobile internet, and does it work out cheaper to have a UK based mobile account/GSM card or one based in Cyprus?

Cheers


----------



## Big Mark (Apr 4, 2008)

My Dad is also moving to Cyprus this month and I'm also hunting around for the best Internet solution for him.

The best place I've found so far for information is:-

www cyprusbroadband net

I'm too new here to be permitted to post active links apparently, so I'm afraid you'll need to replace the spaces with "." in the link I provided.

I originally made the link to the 3G page for you, in our case we're looking at landline broadband with a wireless router and I'm finding information about this very hard to come by. Just look at 3G Mobile Broadband at the bottom of the menu on the left.

Good luck,

Mark.


----------

